# Iberital MC2 alternative



## RonW (Feb 27, 2020)

Has anyone any recommendations for a quieter alternative to my MC2 grinder without breaking the bank. Not fussed on upgrading as such, just want something a tad quieter for those early starts in the morning.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JX-Pro hand grinder

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/11/21/1zpresso-jx-and-jx-pro-hand-grinders/

Very quiet, can do espresso or pour over and (sadly) a much better grind quality than the MC2.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Is it better than the Feld 2?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> Is it better than the Feld 2?


 Dunno, it's quite good


----------



## RonW (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks guys. Not sure I could be bothered with a manual though I will certainly have a look.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RonW said:


> Thanks guys. Not sure I could be bothered with a manual though I will certainly have a look.


 How many shots per day do you do?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is a breaking the bank figure?


----------



## RonW (Feb 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> How many shots per day do you do?


 Around 15-20 mark


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You need a better electric grinder with that consumption, I feel sure if I said doubles or singles it would be doubles. Faster n quieter,. What's not breaking the bank money to you? ?


----------



## RonW (Feb 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You need a better electric grinder with that consumption, I feel sure if I said doubles or singles it would be doubles. Faster n quieter,. What's not breaking the bank money to you? ?


 Thanks Dave. I don't mind paying for the right thing but don't have the room for anything larger than the MC2 like the commercial sized machines


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RonW said:


> Thanks Dave. I don't mind paying for the right thing but don't have the room for anything larger than the MC2 like the commercial sized machines


 Not being rude but don't have time to soften it....pretty much anything is better than the MC2.


----------



## RonW (Feb 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Not being rude but don't have time to soften it....pretty much anything is better than the MC2.


 The noise of it makes me cringe. Sounds like it's full of nuts and bolts rather than beans lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RonW said:


> The noise of it makes me cringe. Sounds like it's full of nuts and bolts rather than beans lol


 Sadly, I'm not just talking about the noise.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

I went from an MC2 to a eureka mignon. It is quieter but not quiet if you see what I mean and made a noticeable improvement on quality of grind, taste in cup. Easier to adjust as well. I think I paid around £170 s/h for mine.

It is also fairly compact. Shorter in height than the MC2 with hopper.


----------

